# Flaggen-img-Pack



## nDeedy (30. Juni 2003)

Nabend Junx. Ich wusste nicht recht wohin ich mit der Frage soll, also versuche ich's hier, wenn es falsh ist, dann moved es ruhig ich bin werd nicht sauer werden 

und zwar ich suche nach nem Flaggen-img-Pack. Na ja d.h. ich suche so einen Archive wo diese ganzen kleinen Flaggen drinne sind.

Beispiel:







kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Juni 2003)

zum Beispiel: http://www.2000clipart.com/free/flags.htm
-> viel mehr http://www.google.de/search?q=free+...ta=lr=lang_de|lang_en|lang_ja|lang_ca|lang_ko
oder -> http://www.google.de/search?num=100...ta=lr=lang_de|lang_en|lang_ja|lang_ca|lang_ko

bye

//edit: http://www.ralfstelter.de/aff_flags01.htm <- aber erst das Copyright abklären


----------



## nDeedy (30. Juni 2003)

nein, ich suche aber genau die von den ich einen beispiel gegeben habe. halt diese Flagen die auf Game-Scene pages auftauchen...


----------



## Fabian H (1. Juli 2003)

Du sagst es doch selbst: Auf mindestens jeder zweiten von diesen Clanpages sind diese Flaggen drauf, die wohl alle *sehr* gleich ausschauen.
Also ist anzunehmen, dass sie allen von ungefär 2-3 Quellen kommen.
Wie wärs, wenn du einfach mal einen Webmaster von so einer Page fragst?


----------



## nDeedy (1. Juli 2003)

ich versteh nur eins nicht, ist der Sinn des Froums zu meckern oder zu helfen? 

in deinem Fall, Nuinmundo, ist das wohl das erste. Ich hab die gefragt die helfen wollen/können und nicht die, die nur immer alle ankotzen wollen, danke, könnt den thread schliessen!


----------

